# Unsightly 45 degree corner



## Aspirebuilders (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello all,
I have a customer with a large great room that had tape pealing at the 45 degree corners located in the partially vaulted ceiling (top section flattens out). I sent my painter over there to repair the issue. What I have on my hands now is that the corner is very uneven because of the peaks and valleys of framing traveling through to the gypsum board. The painter used regular paper tape after cutting out the pre-existing regular paper tape. The homeowner swears that it did not look this way before, although I am a little skeptical of that. Anyway, it is my job to fix it now. I am assuming my only course of action would be to use a rigid corner to straighten everything out but I wanted to present this to you fine people to see if there is a different solution. If not, my second question would be can I mud the rigid corner over the new paper tape or do I have to cut everything out and start over. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Not enough detail for us to see. Was the repair (and cost) about the loose tape, or to remedy the structural unevenness? Little bit of a difference, and who might be responsible. Is a free repaint included in this? Ugh.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm not really seeing anything in the picture.

With that said, my recommendation would be to hire a true professional and great drywaller to come in a fix it. Someone that does this every day and is really good can probably do a perfect fix in a few hours with just mud applications.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

...


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

After futher view, the picture is inconclusive.

IMO, it's your job to make it right. Gotta do it right the first time as that chit almost always seems to comes back to bite ya in the a ss.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd call the painter back.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

You could snap a line on the ceiling and then mud to the line. It's the easiest solution that I know.


----------



## Aspirebuilders (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion but the picture is of the before ceiling (just wanted to show what we were dealing with). Although it is hard to see, the tape was pealing away in multiple areas up at the top. The issue is that the house is a recent purchase by the homeowner so they never really looked up there. Beforehand, the room was dimly lit and only had the recessed lights as shown in the photo, but we went and put a giant chandelier in there where the light bounces all over the place. You now see all the discrepancies in the tape. I have to repair/repaint on my dime unfortunately. I want to make it right, but it is quickly turning into a nightmare as I already took down scaffolding and floor covering. That’s why I was hoping to just veneer the new tape with a rigid tape so I can possibly do it off of a 16’ A frame.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought is was your job coming apart. Different story now. Establish clear parameters and expectations for next time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

What does your painter think?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Aspirebuilders said:


> Hello all,
> I have a customer with a large great room that had tape pealing at the 45 degree corners located in the partially vaulted ceiling (top section flattens out). I sent my painter over there to repair the issue. What I have on my hands now is that the corner is very uneven because of the peaks and valleys of framing traveling through to the gypsum board. The painter used regular paper tape after cutting out the pre-existing regular paper tape. The homeowner swears that it did not look this way before, although I am a little skeptical of that. Anyway, it is my job to fix it now. I am assuming my only course of action would be to use a rigid corner to straighten everything out but I wanted to present this to you fine people to see if there is a different solution. If not, my second question would be can I mud the rigid corner over the new paper tape or do I have to cut everything out and start over. Any help would be appreciated.


I'd use Magic Corner by Trim-Tex to get a nice straight crisp line on that ceiling.:thumbsup: 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...UCn5T_8CWiEmZkKL_p5nsJPfJX_WBPyhoCoMEQAvD_BwE


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I second mixalot, you can't use paper tape and expect to get a nice sharp line, you should have spent the extra money on trim tex. Its pricey but only solution in this case


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm definetly far from an expert on paint and or drywall but I'd say you could probably straighten this out with a drywall spoon. Just my .02 ......of course YMMV. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

If it's peaks and valleys caused by the framing then it's probably not just at the corner. I'd take a straight edge and stud sensor beyond where your repair was done and see what you have if it shows peaks and valleys I'd show the HO.

If you're going to repair it use Trim Tex and a good taper to float it out.


----------



## Aspirebuilders (Aug 12, 2016)

To answer questions, the painter says that he can’t really make it look right because of the waves in the ceiling. He is an honest guy, who is a very good painter/spackler and has been working for me for years, so I believe him. That’s why I took to the forum to see if I could come up with a solution. I’ve never seen that trimTex product, they don’t sell it as far as I’ve seen in these parts. Do you think that it can be applied over the joint that is installed currently or should I tear it all out and start over? I see it has an adhesive which I have never used before but then again I’m not a Sheetrock guy. For those of you who have used it, is the adhesive easy to work with? Looking up from a ladder 16ft in the air adds a little degree of difficulty to the project. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Aspirebuilders said:


> To answer questions, the painter says that he can’t really make it look right because of the waves in the ceiling. He is an honest guy, who is a very good painter/spackler and has been working for me for years, so I believe him. That’s why I took to the forum to see if I could come up with a solution. I’ve never seen that trimTex product, they don’t sell it as far as I’ve seen in these parts. Do you think that it can be applied over the joint that is installed currently or should I tear it all out and start over? *I see it has an adhesive which I have never used before but then again I’m not a Sheetrock guy. For those of you who have used it, is the adhesive easy to work with? Looking up from a ladder 16ft in the air adds a little degree of difficulty to the project.* Thanks for all the help.


Yes, the spray adhesive is very easy to use. Spray on the magic corner and spray on the ceiling joint. Would be very difficult do this from a ladder. Even just re-taping it from a ladder could give you a bad corner... Must use scaffolding on casters for best results.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


NJGC said:


> I'm definetly far from an expert on paint and or drywall but I'd say you could probably straighten this out with a drywall spoon. Just my .02 ......of course YMMV.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Sheetrock brand flex metal tape...I'd just bring in two picks if possible on some tall steps and tie off to the chandelier :jester: Done in no time.

You need somebody sporting some trowel dexterity...it's really not a hard fix if you put it in the right hands.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Or you can cove it with one of these. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We used to use rubber sanding discs back in the day.


Mike.
_______________


----------

